# Scope for target shooting.



## hmann901 (Apr 23, 2021)

I currently shoot the mybo ten zone target scope housing and it's 4x nikon lens that it takes. Absolutely no complaints. It's done me right in both indoor and outdoor FITA style settings. And best of all it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

What do you have now and what features do you want? Do you want a F.O. pin and light set-up, larger level, ability to add sun shades? For target shooting stay with a smaller diameter 25-30mm. I have been using Specialty Archery scopes for the past 20 years with 1.345 Dia. lens for indoor spots and outdoor Field, 600/900 rounds.


----------



## toxy2020 (Jan 24, 2021)

Beyond the ability to adapt it to your needs, if it doesn't come ready to go and the strength to take the abuse you give it. Scopes aren't good or bad (the lenses can be if you use one ) .

The important aspect is setting the scope up to allow you to shoot accurately without overloading, some of which is about the shooters attitude and not the scope. For spots I use ring that I look thru. For field and 3d I use an up pin because an awful lot of the targets are reference less. 

I have used Beiter 29mm scope for many years partly because it has almost infinite pin and aperture options, the only issue I have had is that they are plastic and I sat on one. 

I also have Shrewd mini mag and essential scopes which are strong but not as versatile.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

I will also suggest the Mybo 10 Zone. It’s initial price, and ease of swapping lenses, as well as the cost of extra or spare lenses make it very attractive.

If you do not think you will need to change magnification, I would also look at the Mybo Mac Blackhawk. It’s smaller diameter, does not have the sunshade, and uses something other than Nikon glass, but it’s reputed to be an excellent scope/lens combo for not much money.

If you want to go a bit higher end, the 1 3/8” Specialty Archery scopes would be good for spot shooting, everything from indoor to field.

And if you really want to bling it out, the Shrewd scopes that take the threaded lenses and sunshades look the stuff.

There is also the all Inclusive Ultraview 2/3 line, with the built in light and lens/pin cartridge system. Looks really cool, and it’s a great idea, though some commenters on YouTube mentioned that the light on the UV2 was not bright enough to illuminate the pin on sunny days.

My personal take is that a scope is nothing more than a housing that holds a lens, a bubble, and sometimes a pin. The inexpensive scopes do those things as well as the really pricey ones. Like you aren’t going to see someone who’s 5 spot average is 285 become a 300 shooter just by changing scopes. As long as the lens is clear, then purchase based on the features you need.

As for magnification, it all depends on your kids eyes and how much movement they like to see. For spot shooting, I like as much magnification as I can handle…both visually (is the target still clear?) and movement wise (I don’t seeing a whole lot of movement). The happy medium for me usually ends up around 4x. Your kids might like more, or they might like less. They might find that they like high magnification indoors and lower magnification outdoors.


----------



## ziemerjp (Sep 24, 2021)

i love the shrewd optum, you can get a 35 and 40 mm but all the back end lense connectors and sun shades fit both. the front are scope specific but you can get double ring to step down the size which ends up ultimately making 4 scope sizes. there is also so much adjustability of where the pin goes, to removing it, to the color of bubble level (blue, red, yellow). a very versatile scope for anything you would use a single pin or dot for.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Size and brand is just personal preference. I don't need new or those said "you gotta have."

I don't know if mine are available any more. I have the Millennium Grande 1 3/4" and 1 1/2" and Ultimate Eagle with 1.625".
Not worried about fitting scope housing to peep. I use Specialty circles most time - center circle in peep.
Drilled lens all - .019" and .029". Dots to - large dot covers the 5 and arrow goes to the center. 

Left is a Boss all carbon housing - lightest housing ever at the time - no longer made. 2nd of left is the Grande (Have 2 of them - one has a sun shade). 3rd is Smallest housing isn't drilled - just use a circle. Orange circle - just let X ring float in center. Not pictured is the smaller Grande and Ultimate Eagle (housing made partial sunshade).


----------



## Steve72xring (Feb 13, 2021)

Let me put in a vote for the Mybo scope. Bought one for the wife and she loves it


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

I shoot a Shibuya 29mm with a 4x indoor, and a Shrewd 35mm with 4x outdoor. I agree with those above that Mybo is a great bang for your buck scope.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I also still use the Millennium Grande in 5X because the glass is so clear. Like most idiots I also have several scopes and lens that cost up to $200, but I still find the Millennium Grande scope to be as good as any of them and they quit selling them about 20 years ago. 

In 1995 I spent under $100 for the entire scope and two lens. The lens I use is also center drilled with a .019 fiber. The second lens is a zero power with a 6X center that I never used and would not be able to even find anymore. Today there are many scopes ans lens to chose from. The more spent on a combination will result in how good they will be.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

huteson2us2 said:


> I also still use the Millennium Grande in 5X because the glass is so clear. Like most idiots I also have several scopes and lens that cost up to $200, but I still find the Millennium Grande scope to be as good as any of them and they quit selling them about 20 years ago.
> 
> In 1995 I spent under $100 for the entire scope and two lens. The lens I use is also center drilled with a .019 fiber. The second lens is a zero power with a 6X center that I never used and would not be able to even find anymore. Today there are many scopes ans lens to chose from. The more spent on a combination will result in how good they will be.


I've two Grandes and one Target, all mounted in Sure Loc 3rd axis blocks and all have 4X lenses - I have 5X lens drilled .019" for the Target if I want - all drilled lenses - 1 Grande has a .029" and the other a .019" pin. The Target has a .019" pin. Change them around in few seconds. One Grande has a sunshade that screws in up against the lens. On Absolute 38.


----------

